# March Madness BABY!



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Who here watches collage basketball?I'm a Tarheel fan.Who are y'all pulling for?
:woof: One of my favorite times of the year!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pulling for my Boilers, who had better get their heads out of their rear end or they will be an early exit. Just last week they were playing for a #1 seed, but now will probably get a #4 Great time of the year, or not, depending how your team's situation.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a KY girl. Of course I watch college b-ball!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

duke fan all the way here baby, screw those tarholes


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> I'm a KY girl. Of course I watch college b-ball!


Then we can both agree on something....we hate Indiana's guts


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

U know it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Watchin my boys put a hurtin on Florida in Catlanta!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

And that would be Kentucky's 27th SEC Championship title.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

#3 seed in Chi-town, couldn't ask for anything better! Now, we just have to right the ship and start winning again. GO BOILERS!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> duke fan all the way here baby, screw those tarholes


Nope nope.Y'all were lucky we were playing like a bunch of freshmen (oh wait we are a bunch of freshmen) on Sunday.I'll be looking forward to watching the dookies get their butts beat in the NCAA turny!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just wanted to drop in & let everyone know KY is on their way to Houston. But, I dread going against UCONN.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My family does. BIG UK fans - Cousin use to be the wild cat  now teaches 2nd grade lol


----------

